# Forum Home Renovation Pools, Spa & Water Features  Bamboo Deer Scarer

## Marc

Anyone attempted to build a shishi odoshi?
Do you know of a bamboo supplier that is not a rip off merchant in Sydney?
Your replies are appreciated. 
Marc

----------


## OBBob

How big is the one you are planning to build? They don't appear to use that much bamboo.

----------


## Marc

Just normal size, main thingy under a meter... you are right no need for many sticks. problem is mostly sold green and when they dry they split.

----------


## OBBob

I'm sure this is sacrilege... but don't they sell those large bamboo lengths at Bunnings?

----------


## Marc

Do they really? I have a look. Sacrilege? Nee I am not religious.

----------


## OBBob

I'm not exactly sure what you need to make one of these... but this 80mm diameter tube is what I was thinking of.   http://www.bunnings.com.au/lattice-m...-pole_p3041186

----------


## Uncle Bob

> I'm not exactly sure what you need to make one of these... but this 80mm diameter tube is what I was thinking of.   Lattice Makers 80 x 1800mm Black Bamboo Pole I/N 3041186 | Bunnings Warehouse

  If skinny is ok then Waxworks 180cm Bamboo Torch I/N 3240303 | Bunnings Warehouse

----------


## METRIX

> I'm sure this is sacrilege... but don't they sell those large bamboo lengths at Bunnings?

  OMG, they do to.  Lattice Makers 60 x 1800mm Black Bamboo Pole I/N 3041185 | Bunnings Warehouse

----------


## METRIX

Marc, What about one of these.  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mQkzqRumS6I

----------


## Marc

Very nice but a bit too busy for what I want. I have a square bit of wilderness at the entrance of a holiday house and I thought in making a small Japanese garden, with a stone lantern a deer chaser a small plastic pool full of white and black stones. I can hook up the lot to a little solar panel so that the water pump works during the day and the lantern works during the night with a small battery and an LED. 
Bamboo would have to be about 80 thick for the main part that moves and makes the sound, with a few bits and pieces for the frame about 50 or so in diameter. 
The important thing is that the bamboo is dry and does not split. I can line the front part that fills with water with something not sure what, may be thick tar so that it stays dry. 
Or replace it from time to time when it splits. 
It seems that Bunnings prices are just a fraction of the bamboo merchants that advertise $45 each pole and sell them green.

----------


## METRIX

What about wild bamboo in someones backyard, cut one or two down, they never know

----------


## OBBob

> What about wild bamboo in someones backyard, cut one or two down, they never know

  Ninja style... in the depths of the night.

----------


## Marc

Mm, its not common to have such large bamboo growing in your backyard, however I actually know of a place that has them growing wild yet it's in Tahlee ... mmm cost me more in diesel I recon, haha ... may be I keep an eye open I may find someone in Sydney.

----------


## METRIX

5X Bamboo Poles FOR Sale Good FOR Homes AND Outdoor Decorations Going Cheap in Thomastown, VIC | eBay

----------


## OBBob

That's a fair bit of diesel!

----------


## redchrispilot

I built one, used bamboo from bunnings.

----------


## METRIX

> I built one, used bamboo from bunnings.

  Put a picture up, lets see it.

----------

